# German Mauser



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have an old german Mauser k98, sporterized, with the nazi proof marks. What should I do with this thing? It's sporterized so doesn't have the clean matching numbers historic value, I was going to refurbish it and shoot it a bit but I feel like that's not going to happen anymore. Was a family members and sat in their safe forever neglected, I took it cleaned it up a bit then did the same thing. Ive been sitting on it for the last 5 years. Should I sell as is or have a gunsmith clean it up really well and then put it out there you think? I'd rather buy something I will actually shoot or more fishing stuff. 
Thanks for any opinions in advance.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Years ago the actions were worth saving or selling for a custom build, I have 3 in my closet. I kept mine just for the actions, nothing more.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Years ago the actions were worth saving or selling for a custom build, I have 3 in my closet. I kept mine just for the actions, nothing more.


I've heard this before as well. Something I might I consider.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I put a mauser sporter with Nazi marks in an auction and got over 400 bucks.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Post a picture of it, I'd like to see it


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

98s are good rifles. If I had one that was Sporterized and didn’t want it I would clean it up myself.
It should go for $3-400. The new generation of shooters go for Rem 700 actions because they are much easier to inlet. The 98 is much better rifle in my opinion. The Springfield and m70 Win are better rifles too but not as easy to work on. People are buying German 98s and making a hobby out of restoring them. I had 7 rifles built on 98 actions. All were WW2 German except one which was built on a Magnum FN 98 action bought new. Now only one I have is a 243 built from my uncles bring home 98 in WW2.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

What’s it chambered in? Put it up on here and I’m sure a
Few guys would love to get there hands on it


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

If it hasn’t been rebarreled and it’s German WW2 it’s 8x57mm Mauser.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Here ya go 8mm Mauser 200 gr Thumpers..lol


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just a few weeks ago sold my dies, brass and several boxes of bullets for 8x57. I had a Drilling that was 8x57R / 16g. Identical cartridge except it was rimmed. That’s what I loaded for other than a few boxes of standard 8x57mm to run through military 98s.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That 8x57 round is pretty stout from what I remember when I shot a Mauser.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

8x57mm Mauser is basically a 32/06. Bullet is .323” dia.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

burnsj5 said:


> I have an old german Mauser k98, sporterized, with the nazi proof marks. What should I do with this thing? It's sporterized so doesn't have the clean matching numbers historic value, I was going to refurbish it and shoot it a bit but I feel like that's not going to happen anymore. Was a family members and sat in their safe forever neglected, I took it cleaned it up a bit then did the same thing. Ive been sitting on it for the last 5 years. Should I sell as is or have a gunsmith clean it up really well and then put it out there you think? I'd rather buy something I will actually shoot or more fishing stuff.
> Thanks for any opinions in advance.


Based on what has been said, I'd say keep it and pass it on. I received a historical double barrel 1850's double flint lock shotgun and a classic Baby Browning and a bunch of shotguns and 22's from my elders. They'll be worth lots more than gun show prices someday.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Appreciate all the comments. I think I'll try my next off day to give it a thorough cleaning and put it up for sale. I thought about the family aspect of it but a modified nazi rifle doesn't hold too much family sentiment haha. I have a couple other rifles that were passed down I'll always keep so don't feel bad sending this on its way.
Thanks again for the info and comments.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I don’t know why the big shift everyone seems to have about Nazi guns. I look at it this way, if the rifle is here it’s not in questionable hands overseas. A lot of the are trophies to those who fought and won WW2. I don’t hear people crying about Mosins and SKS. The Communist made Nazis look like the JVS team. They killed untold millions of people, many their own countrymen. Take a minute to realize how many countries the Commies have devastated. And think about this, that is the same kind of thinking the anti gunners here in America are using. A gun never killed anyone without a human pulling the trigger.


----------

